
When Gas Masks Were an Inescapable Part of Everyday Life - samclemens
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/gas-masks-1930s-wwii-europe-chemical-warfare-homefront
======
SoapSeller
Israeli here, we spent large portions (basically every night there was an
alarm due to Iraqi missiles heading toward Israel) of the first Gulf War in
specially prepared room(masking tape on the windows, wet towel under the door)
wearing gas masks. Children and babies had more elborate solutions to
"protect" us.

In the Iraq War we were handed out gas masks again, no alarms that time
though.

I still have(probably expired by now) gas mask somewhere.

~~~
nucleartacos
Shalom. The mask itself would not be expired, but the filters would be. The
mask itself is only subject to dry rot unless it's stored in it's bag out in
the elements. If you have it in a trunk or a closet, it's likely still good.
You can order filters online.

~~~
dvirsky
The Israeli army is responsible for the civilian gas kits (they also include
Atropine shots), and they're calling people to replace their masks every few
years. If the parent commenter still has a mask, it's almost certainly not the
one from '91.

------
peterburkimsher
N95 dust masks are an inescapable part of my life in Kaohsiung.

[http://aqicn.org/map/kaohsiung-city/](http://aqicn.org/map/kaohsiung-city/)

~~~
k__
Oh lord. China looks like a hell hole on that map :/

~~~
QAPereo
Those numbers can brutally spike too, more than doubling even for the high
numbers; it’s basically like huffing hot soup through a car muffler.

~~~
k__
Damn! Where I live it's 8 and even here the people are complaning if it goes
up to 10 or something.

